# Question on Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater(Lasiodora parahybana)



## midnitdragoon (Jun 4, 2008)

Im looking to buy one of these and have a few questions before i do purchase it.

Currently i have a Rose Hair Tarantula(Female) and am loving it!!!! =D
Now i want something big something that will grow up and people will go Woooah! Therefore im looking into the Question on Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater(Lasiodora parahybana). How are these with handling? Im not afraid to pick up insects..heckl ive picked up centipedes before but am hoping this wont tear my hand up if im careful. So how is it? 

Also im looking t go to the reptile show this July 13th at the westchester. Tom Agosta/ 8 Legs Plus is going to be there selling. Would anyone happen to know if hes selling any of those? Does he have a site or contact? How much would a female from him go for?

Thats a few of i questions i have for now. I hope it wasnt too much =(.


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Jun 4, 2008)

*get it!*

Big, feisty eating machines.  I don't handle mine, but I also don't like u hairs (they have PLENTY).  Easy keepers, not too fussy, grow pretty fast.


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

As with any living thing, it depends on the individual.  I gave an L. parahybana sling to my neighbor and since then it's grown.  He told me he can handle it just fine. I guess they're not too bitey, just a bit skittish.  I say go for it!

Welcome to AB!


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 4, 2008)

OO yea im new here sorry if i didnt introduce myself!!!


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 5.5 inch female and I handle her ALOT. She has never attempted to bite me BUT her uricating hairs make me get in the shower EVERY time. She does not even kick them! She is naturally itchy! You will have to handle it A-L-O-T if you do not want it to be very skittish! Get it and handle it! You will not be disappointed! It will grow REAL fast!


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 4, 2008)

are they expensive to buy as females???


----------



## Shogun (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea, they are really cool. Cheap as hell. Amd grow like crazy.
Mine has gone from 1/2" to over 1" in 3 weeks, and molted twice in that time!


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 4, 2008)

cheap as hell?? I lov the sound of that!!! Does Tom Agosta/ 8 Legs Plus sell those???


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 4, 2008)

They're only cheap as babies. Last I checked, big females are still expensive.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 4, 2008)

I of course, ment cheap when you buy slings. most dealers tend to have them, as they lay huge sacs.
My sling cost me $10, but they are quite often given away as freebies.


----------



## wsimms (Jun 4, 2008)

I've had my 7" female for a couple of weeks now, and I have handled her a lot.  She seems a little less skittish than my GBB and some of my Brachys...I would rate her as about average, at most, on the skittish meter.  She has never attempted to be defensive.  I can't comment on hairs since they have never bothered me.  From my limited personal experience + what I have read, they are not very demanding in their care.  I would definitely recommend one.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Try to get one that's at least 1", 2" is even better. They do grow fast but even so, it takes a while to get from 1/4" to 1" and i think that can be frustrating when you only have a couple of t's. If you get teeny ones you might want to go ahead and get 3 as they're usually so cheap. If you get 3 then the chances are very good that one will be a female.


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 4, 2008)

how much would a young female cost?


----------



## Barons (Jun 4, 2008)

How many times have I asked myself that late at night lol. For a second I thought you were talking about T's lol

You might try here. http://arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## HKronos (Jun 5, 2008)

I can handle mine safely by scooping her up with cupped hands or grasping her ceph in the standard method. But she is a hair-kicker so I have act fast  and sure avoid simply  annoying the hell outta her if it turns into a cat and mouse game I am sure there will be hairs dealt.


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 5, 2008)

im excited to get one now! How big do the males get in comparism to females? Is the only difference between males and females is that they only live about 5 years?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 5, 2008)

midnitdragoon said:


> im excited to get one now! How big do the males get in comparism to females? Is the only difference between males and females is that they only live about 5 years?


I had a 1/2" sling turn into a 7 inch Mature male in 9 months. My male was quite calm. I had a female that grew to be 9-10 inch (took 2 years but started with a 2" juvie). I love them. Excellent species to have. Get ready for a big enclosure though. I had my female in a super enclosure 24x24x12.






And heres the male. (Sold)


----------



## midnitdragoon (Jun 5, 2008)

anyone know what is Tom Agosta/ 8 Legs Plus email? id like to know if hes carrying these to the reptile show coming up in July. Im really physced to get one.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 27, 2008)

im wondering the same thing. im going to that show un the 13th and i wanna pick up a salmon:}


----------



## jnfenrir (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't be swayed by enthusiasm.

In my opinion, L. parahybana is a fairly difficult species to handle. The issue isn't being bitten or haired; its having your T take a dive off of you, which is likely, given how skittish these can be. A fall greater than a few inches would almost certainly kill a species this heavy. And it only gets more difficult to handle as it grows up and gets bigger.

Don't get me wrong, they're a great species to keep, and they are most certainly handleable if you have a bit of experience and are confident enough. Odds are, you're not in for too much trouble temperament-wise, but I still must advise that you do ALL of your handling on or near the ground. I don't even open mine's lid without putting the tank on the floor, if that tells you anything.

Have fun!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he meant "buy" one, not actually "Pick it up"


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 27, 2008)

*Go for it!*

As mentioned, while somewhat skiddish you don't need to fear a bite if you handle them.  I allow my 5 year old daughter to handle ours.  She *IS NOT* allowed to handle every species.

--the nature boy


----------

